# Removing Radio Trim Pieces MK4 Golf/Jetta



## vdubbin12vt (May 11, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

Before I bought my most recent R32, this had never been an issue. However, for this car I needed to get the top radio trim piece off to remove the ugly black paint that the previous owner had applied to the original brushed aluminum piece. All the DIY's show how to remove the other easy pieces. The pics should shoot light bulbs off but I'll do a real quick walk through as I feel I should contribute to the site. 

1)The bottom piece surrounding the Climatronic and beneath that just pop out. They have those spread clips that just shove in. Pull out. 

2)The side pieces are almost always broken and glued in. If you're lucky, they should be able to be pressed upward and slot out. If I was a betting man you'll struggle and it won't work because there's a gallon of glue holding them on. 

3)The top trim piece took me forever to figure out. It swivels for absolutely no reason, and had me confused for twenty minutes. The pictures attached explain. They have retaining clips similar to the factory radio. You have to get in behind them and depress them in order to have the piece basically to fall out. Once you look at the pics you'll be done in less than a minute I'm sure. 

Hope this helps!


----------

